# SAP or something like it for the blind



## shalom (Feb 5, 2006)

One time I recorded a movie (I think it was Home Alone 2) on my VCR. When we watched it we discovered that there was a narrator telling what was happening in the movie. However, about half way through the movie it started fading out and disappeared. I think someone made a mistake and put it on the wrong channel. But since then we have been trying, unsuccessfully, to figure out how to get this feature. Hubby is blind and the narrarator did a better job of telling what was happening without covering up the movie conversations than I could ever do.

It would be extremely helpful if TIVO could be set to record this info for any program it is available for. I tried the current SAP setting, but all it did was record Spanish and no English - we don't need the Spanish, just the narration. Captioned for hearing impaired is pretty common place, why shouldn't narration for the visually impaired become common place?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Because the technology isn't there. You probably got a special broadcast - some of the movie channels air special movies with naration from time to time.

Broadcast systems currently only support two audio channels - the primary and SAP. And it is always one or the other, you can't tune both at the same time. So it is possible to use the primary for the standard audio, and the SAP for the audio with overlaid commentary.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It os officially called descriptive video, and would be their on the SAP channel, on a direct cable/antenna feed.


----------

